# Intel VIIV computers to stream media to HR20!



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Check this out!

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=4331

Intel and DirecTV partner up

In an effort to inject more value and functionality into Viiv-enabled computers, Intel today announced a partnership with DirecTV that will allow the upcoming DirecTV HD DVR Plus digital TV box to stream media content from Intel Viiv-enabled computers. Features will include video streaming as well as audio playback.

Although Intel Viiv-enabled computers have been on sale for some time now, the actual value of those systems were quite thin. Intel had announced earlier this year that it was working with a number of content providers to create Viiv-exclusive content, but up until this week, not much big news has come out of the Viiv camp. For those who have been following DailyTech's coverage of Viiv, the platform is simply a collage of different components designed to work well together, and mostly for ease of system manufacturing and integration.

As of right now, full details on DirecTV's HD DVR Plus unit are scarce. Prices and availability have not yet been announced, but some analysts believe that the unit will be available to subscribers for the holiday season. It will also be interesting to see what AMD can deliver in its LIVE! camp.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

More:
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060926/20060926005814.html?.v=1


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

"He also detailed plans for DIRECTV's new set-top box, the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR, which marks the first time a major service provider has endorsed an integrated DMA deployment in the home through a set-top box, *which could be deployed to customers virtually overnight via a software download starting in December*. Otellini reinforced that the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR is in the final stages of Intel Viiv technology testing and verification."

Nice! 

Earl, do you have any additonal insight that you could share on this?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

This would be great for those PC users. HOPEFULLY however, there will be a similar accomdation with Apple in respect to their upcoming DVR type box code named iTV.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds fantastic. I wonder what sort of codecs it would support?

Now if they could only link HR20s together and get the HMC, WMC and Xbox 360 integration going


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Check out this story:

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060926005814&newsLang=en

So what's so special about the Viiv platform that would prevent any Wintel box from being able to get this functionality?


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Intel's CEO just announced that DIRECTV is in finalstage sof certifying HR20 as a VIIV device and that this software will be delivered later this year. It will enable HR20 users with VIIV servers to display photos and steam music from their PCs. He also announced a DIRECTV PC receiver that will be available in 2007. I just heard this live at the Intel Developers conference. More will follow as their are a lot of press here.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Already being talked about here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65364


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Already being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65364


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Intel, DIRECTV Poised to Connect PCs and TVs in U.S. 
World's First Intel® Viiv™ Technology-Verified Digital Media Adapter in a Set-Top Box

Intel Developer Forum Fall 2006
SAN FRANCISCO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Intel Corporation and DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, today unveiled details around the world's first digital set-top box with integrated digital media adapter (DMA) functionality verified to work with Intel® Viiv™ technology. Through the integrated DMA, the DIRECTV digital set-top box will allow customers to access and enjoy their pictures and music on their TVs directly from Intel Viiv technology-based PCs.

In a keynote at the Intel Developer Forum, Intel President and CEO Paul Otellini retraced the two companies' partnership that was first announced in January at the Consumer Electronics Show. He also detailed plans for DIRECTV's new set-top box, the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR, which marks the first time a major service provider has endorsed an integrated DMA deployment in the home through a set-top box, which could be deployed to customers virtually overnight via a software download starting in December. Otellini reinforced that the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR is in the final stages of Intel Viiv technology testing and verification.

Delivering the ability to record and view 200 hours of standard definition content or 50 hours of MPEG 4 high-definition programming, the new DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver verified with Intel Viiv technology will enable consumers to access and enjoy new experiences that combine the best of the TV with the best of the PC.

"With a simple software download, DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR customers nationwide can enjoy on their TV favorite photos and music albums that have been tucked away on their PCs," said Kevin Corbett, vice president of Intel's Digital Home Group and general manager of the company's Content Services Group. "Having the nation's leading satellite television service provider with a 15 million and growing customer base introduce the world's first Intel Viiv technology-verified set-top box is a significant milestone, accelerating the number of connected digital homes."

"Intel Viiv technology delivers the power, simplicity and functionality to connect these products in an easy and seamless fashion so DIRECTV customers can enjoy their favorite digital content in the living room," said Romulo Pontual, chief technology officer at DIRECTV. "Our strategic relationship with Intel, and joint commitment to an industry standards-based approach for securely delivering a premium TV experience on multiple devices, will ensure that DIRECTV customers have the flexibility to view content when, where and how they want it."

The two companies expect this capability to accelerate the adoption of connected digital homes by providing a substantial footprint of interoperable set-top boxes and PCs.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 15.5 million customers through exclusive content, industry-leading customer service (which has surpassed cable for six years running) and superior technologies. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy over 250 channels of 100% digital picture and sound; exclusive programming and the most comprehensive collection of sports programming available anywhere including NFL SUNDAY TICKET™, and MLB EXTRA INNINGS™. DIRECTV (NYSETV) also leads the digital television technology revolution with exclusives such as NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan™, US Open Interactive and YES Network Interactive and will soon have the capacity to offer over 150 channels in HD. DIRECTV is approximately 39 percent owned by News Corporation. For the most up-to-date information on the Company, please visit directv.com.

About the Intel Developer Forum

IDF, now in its 10th year, is the premier global technology forum for hardware and software developers to confer on Intel-based platforms, technologies and solutions, and the new usage models they enable. Visit www.intel.com/idf for more information.

Intel, the world leader in silicon innovation, develops technologies, products and initiatives to continually advance how people work and live. Additional information about Intel is available at www.intel.com/pressroom.

Intel and Intel Viiv are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.


----------



## melduforx (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd be happy with a stable DVR that just plays back what you record.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> Already being talked about here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65364


Dang, didn't look hard enough. Sorry, hate duplicate threads myself.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I merged the 3 threads into one seeing as they are all about the same announcement.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Earl, do you have any additonal insight that you could share on this?


I will see what I can get.

Earl


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I merged the 3 threads into one seeing as they are all about the same announcement.


Thanks Clint.

Guess it's time to finally finish wiring up my RJ45 walljack behind my HR20. Has anyone confirmed if the HR20 ethernet port is gigabit capable yet?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome to 2003, DirecTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Thanks Clint.
> 
> Guess it's time to finally finish wiring up my RJ45 walljack behind my HR20. Has anyone confirmed if the HR20 ethernet port is gigabit capable yet?


I have been told by others it is a 100bit


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Welcome to 2004, DirecTV.


Negative Nilly


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Negative Nilly


I've edited it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Negative Nilly


Well you will have to excuse me Earl, but I sort of agree with Walter here. I mean, not to be negative, but are they saying in this much heralded announcement that the sum total of content they will be permitting to be transfered is limited to only photos and music files in a one way direction from the VIIV equiped PC to the HR20?. No streaming of video files in addition to music files and photos allowed in either direction?. If so then even though I shouldn't really be surprised given that the TIVO series 3 has this same limitation, I am still none the less quite "underwelmed" by all this hype then.

Boy....it just seems the content providers, digital cable and satellite both, simply refuse to allow anyone to have access and move those video files beyond hacking solutions.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> This would be great for those PC users. HOPEFULLY however, there will be a similar accomdation with Apple in respect to their upcoming DVR type box code named iTV.


what about the intel announcement makes you think this doesn't apply to Apple? The new Macs all use Intel Chipsets. And VIIV is completely different than Microsoft's Media Center PC and Windows Media Connect.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Well you will have to excuse me Earl, but I sort of agree with Walter here. I mean, not to be negative, but are they saying in this much heralded announcement that the sum total of content they will be permitting to be transfered is limited to only photos and music files in a one way direction from the VIIV equiped PC to the HR20?. No streaming of video files in addition to music files and photos allowed in either direction?. If so then even though I shouldn't really be surprised given that the TIVO series 3 has this same limitation, I am still none the less quite "underwelmed" by all this hype then.
> 
> Boy....it just seems the content providers, digital cable and satellite both, simply refuse to allow anyone to have access and move those video files beyond hacking solutions.


Hence why I called him a Negative Nilly... instead of telling him to shut-up... 
Is the holy grail... no... is it something... yes... is it progress... yes

It isn't the content providers.....per say.

It is the content "owners".... that don't want us to have any ability to take it from the controled "TV" world, to the uncontroled "Computer" world.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Well you will have to excuse me Earl, but I sort of agree with Walter here. I mean, not to be negative, but are they saying in this much heralded announcement that the sum total of content they will be permitting to be transfered is limited to only photos and music files in a one way direction from the VIIV equiped PC to the HR20?. No streaming of video files in addition to music files and photos allowed in either direction?. If so then even though I shouldn't really be surprised given that the TIVO series 3 has this same limitation, I am still none the less quite "underwelmed" by all this hype then.
> 
> Boy....it just seems the content providers, digital cable and satellite both, simply refuse to allow anyone to have access and move those video files beyond hacking solutions.


that is true ut is mostly the movie and tv content providers that call ths shots as they own the content and can dictate where it can be played.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Progress? Essentially Home Media Option (hence my 2003 comment) that requires the purchase of a new PC to be the fileserver. BFD.

Oh, and where's the R15 in this announcement?


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

thumperr said:


> what about the intel announcement makes you think this doesn't apply to Apple? The new Macs all use Intel Chipsets. And VIIV is completely different than Microsoft's Media Center PC and Windows Media Connect.


since VIIV is a superset of DLNA you should be able to use a Mac as well provided you have a DLNA media server such as "eyeconnect" for Mac.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I have to agree that this is really nothing to get excited about whatsoever. Tivo has been offering this for a long time. Why only on viiv pcs? It would be a little better if they just allowed it to be an application you could install on any windows pc. I currently have the ability to stream mp3s and view pictures on my tv, and quite honestly I don't use it that often. Give us video streaming!

HOPEFULLY, this is the foot in the door that will allow for things like directv2go. Who knows though.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

walters said:


> Progress? Essentially Home Media Option (hence my 2003 comment) that requires the purchase of a new PC to be the fileserver. BFD.
> 
> Oh, and where's the R15 in this announcement?


its more than DISH or Cable have done to date and is just the first step. Intel called the HR20 a digital media adapter which usually implies video streaming !


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Progress? Essentially Home Media Option (hence my 2003 comment) that requires the purchase of a new PC to be the fileserver. BFD.
> 
> Oh, and where's the R15 in this announcement?


Yes.. Progress On DirecTV....
What other box in DirecTV lineup can do this, without hacking?

Progress in the "big picture"... no.. but none the less... it is a start.

And yes, the "releases" say ViiV enabled PC's.
But where in it did it say it WON'T work with a non-ViiV unit?

How many people are going to go buy a New PC just because they can stream pictures and audio files? not many.

How many products have been released for "XYZ", still worked fine on "QRS" ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

skaeight said:


> I have to agree that this is really nothing to get excited about whatsoever. Tivo has been offering this for a long time. Why only on viiv pcs? It would be a little better if they just allowed it to be an application you could install on any windows pc. I currently have the ability to stream mp3s and view pictures on my tv, and quite honestly I don't use it that often. Give us video streaming!
> 
> HOPEFULLY, this is the foot in the door that will allow for things like directv2go. Who knows though.


These press releases are from the Intel Conference... what are they supposed to say... oh yah. those AMD units will work too...


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

This was all laid out in that D* presentation to stock holders almost a year ago.

Can't post URL here I guess. longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf

Most of the ViiV stuff starts on page 47

As for why only Viiv? Its hardware DRM. Much more secure, gives D* more control over what you can do.


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

Earl,

As I understand it part of the security of ViiV is that the whole chain must be ViiV certified even down to the NIC. So no you won't see this with AMD. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kbcrowe said:


> Earl,
> 
> As I understand it part of the security of ViiV is that the whole chain must be ViiV certified even down to the NIC. So no you won't see this with AMD. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong though.


Well.. .that would at least explain why.


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

I think if I make just one more useless post I'll be able to post links.


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

Yep, that did it. Here is the direct link to the presentation from (I think) Feb. http://www.longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf

Its kind of interesting to go back and see how well they're hitting the targets they laid out. Think will see "DirecTV Broadband Video" this quarter? (Page 58)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I see it as progress in that the network port will be activated. This could open up much more such as using your broadband conneciton for VOD and other things.

What I would like to stream would be stuff like the Battlestar Galactica webisodes to my TV.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Are you kidding me. DTv can't even get the HR20 to record TV shows correctly to date, yet alone connect to the internet. I have to see this working correctly to believe it. 

The HR20 is starting to make me look forward to Microsoft's Xbox360 DirecTv DVR functionality that was announced earlier this year and is rumored to be coming out in early '07. I have much more faith in Microsoft's Xbox group's ability to program the 360 than DTv's ability to get the HR20 stable at this point in time. My Xbox360's progamming is rock solid with great HD playback capabilities currently using the VC1 compressed video content. The DVD functions and picture quality are good as well. I can't remember the last time I had to reboot the 360, and if I get 250 gig of space with dual HD tuner capability through a box connection then I am all over it.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

No wonder the thing speaks UPnP.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

kbcrowe said:


> This was all laid out in that D* presentation to stock holders almost a year ago.
> 
> Can't post URL here I guess. longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf
> 
> ...


That must been it will be unhackable! :lol: :lol:

Hopefully it's as secure as Microsofts attempt at Data Rights Management :nono2:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> These press releases are from the Intel Conference... what are they supposed to say... oh yah. those AMD units will work too...


I hope they dont leave us in the Mac world out on this....


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

That is up to Apple, not Intel.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

kbcrowe said:


> Earl,
> 
> As I understand it part of the security of ViiV is that the whole chain must be ViiV certified even down to the NIC. So no you won't see this with AMD. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong though.


VIIV is about cerrtifying devices to work together and is mostly based on exisiting open standards. Many previous devices had problems working with each other.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

stream music and photos is useless. I can do that already. I want to stream my recorded programming over my network... that's what they better be workign on or they are wasting their money and my time..


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dvrblogger said:


> since VIIV is a superset of DLNA you should be able to use a Mac as well provided you have a DLNA media server such as "eyeconnect" for Mac.


Cool!!!!


----------



## absolutbob (Aug 18, 2006)

I sure hope the HR20 will be able to stream AAC and WMA audio files for those people (like me) who have their entire CD collection in a format besides MP3. Looking back I probably should have started with MP3, but 500+ CDs later there's no going back now.

Given the popularity of the iPod, I sure hope they take this into account.

Bob


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yeah, should I not be going to a media center setup?? Is DTV now saying their not going to do MC and XBOX compatablities?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kash76 said:


> Yeah, should I not be going to a media center setup?? Is DTV now saying their not going to do MC and XBOX compatablities?


You will find that most ViiV systems are MS Media Centers
And yes DirecTV is still working on the connectivity to the MS Media Center Edition


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Cherokee180c said:


> Are you kidding me. DTv can't even get the HR20 to record TV shows correctly to date


Weird. I haven't had any issues with it recording what I tell it to.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Kash76 said:


> Yeah, should I not be going to a media center setup?? Is DTV now saying their not going to do MC and XBOX compatablities?


To me, this looks like the beginning of PC inter-operability for DirecTV, not the end.

Of course, I already have a Media Center 2005 box with 1.1TB of hard drive space sitting next to my TV, so this isn't terribly useful for me.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I am surprised no one brought this up yet. Once they enable the Ethernet port, wouldn't it be nice to let HR20 call home without the phone line?


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I just got confirmation from an Intel representative that you can indeed build your own VIIV compliant PC. After the PC is built, you just need to download and install the VIIV software package. The software is available as a download on Intel's web site.

I believe that you just have to ensure that your hardware and OS (Media Center) is compliant with the VIIV specs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> I just got confirmation from an Intel representative that you can indeed build your own VIIV compliant PC. After the PC is built, you just need to download and install the VIIV software package. The software is available as a download on Intel's web site.
> 
> I believe that you just have to ensure that your hardware and OS (Media Center) is compliant with the VIIV specs.


Would this be that download?
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/INTEL/Intel-Viiv-Software-Driver-1042020.shtml


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually, it is here:
http://support.intel.com/support/entertainment/viiv/updates.htm

Better to get it from the source. 

Click on "Download Updates & Manually Install Software".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet!!! and that site I listed... actually listed directly to Intels download servers... 

Thanks for the link... It is a big sigh of relief as I really didn't want to buy a new PC till Vista is released, and maybe not even then if the RC candidate works better on my "good" system, then Beta 2 did...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> is it something... yes... is it progress... yes


Will more than a handful of DirecTV subscribers care? I think that if you look closely, most Viiv computers are set up to display on a television without the complication of an intermediate box and its attendant operating/navigation system. [before you argue that it wouldn't require another Viiv computer for each TV, remember that we're talking about the HR20 which is more expensive than a computer and not likely to find its way into the kid's room]


> It is the content "owners".... that don't want us to have any ability to take it from the controled "TV" world, to the uncontroled "Computer" world.


This needs to be the preamble to a FAQ for all of those who are anxious to download movies from their DirecTV receivers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> [before you argue that it wouldn't require another Viiv computer for each TV, remember that we're talking about the HR20 which is more expensive than a computer and not likely to find its way into the kid's room]


Okay... I won't argue that point... but

Which computers are you shopping? Most ViiV systems are Media Centers, where the cheapest I have seen them is $500 (the HP Slimlines), and go up from there..

Even without any discounts the $299 HR20 is cheaper...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even without any discounts the $299 HR20 is cheaper...


But what else can the HR20 do? The computer is much more flexible and upgradeable. $200 more for something that can do Internet stuff and run Windows productivity and entertainment software like a good value. Kind of like buying an XBox 360 with and HD-DVD option.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> But what else can the HR20 do? The computer is much more flexible and upgradeable. $200 more for something that can do Internet stuff and run Windows productivity and entertainment software like a good value. Kind of like buying an XBox 360 with and HD-DVD option.


It can recod Good Eats... and help you cook breakfast 

Sure a full blown PC would be a better value for the dollar... 
But I am a techno junkie... and I don't even have a Media Center PC actually connected to my TV yet.... not sure if everyone will want to do that... or would rather go the Video Extender route...


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

For those of you that are Mac users, I am sure you can use Boot Camp when they update drivers for Media Center. I am currently running Windows Media Center with Parallels on my MacMini.

As my MacMini is connected via HDMI to my home theater, the VIIV announcement does not really do anything for me. I am glad that the ethernet port is enabled, and perhaps a sign of good things to come. I use the MacMini now for streaming HD content wirelessly to both PC's and Mac's via iTunes 7.

According to many consumer electronic studies, the big war over the next three years is about being teh media center in your box. Everyone is doing this now, and it will get more competitive. Sony released a press release about all of the media functions and video/music streaming capabilities of the PS3. Even thought the Intel announcement may not be exciting for all, it is good news nonetheless.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

absolutbob said:


> I sure hope the HR20 will be able to stream AAC and WMA audio files for those people (like me) who have their entire CD collection in a format besides MP3. Looking back I probably should have started with MP3, but 500+ CDs later there's no going back now.
> 
> Given the popularity of the iPod, I sure hope they take this into account.
> 
> Bob


depends if VIIV knows how to convert WMA / AAC. I know it can handle MP3.


----------



## absolutbob (Aug 18, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> depends if VIIV knows how to convert WMA / AAC. I know it can handle MP3.


Given the Microsoft angle with Media Center, I think it's safe to assume that WMA will be supported. But I've got my fingers crossed with AAC given Intel's new relationship with Apple.

I guess the thing I'm wondering is whether the decoding of the audio/video files (in whatever format you choose to store them in) will happen in the VIIV PC or the HR20? If you've got a VIIV PC sitting there, it seems like it should be put to work and let the HR20 do what it does best. Plus, it will probably be a lot easier for us to update the VIIV with new decoders than the HR20.

Bob


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ran a test on my system that I run Media Center edition.... failed all 4 requirements tests for ViiV compatibility...

Guess that 4 year old system even though it is 100% Vista compatible... just isn't good enough... dang...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ran a test on my system that I run Media Center edition.... failed all 4 requirements tests for ViiV compatibility...
> 
> Guess that 4 year old system even though it is 100% Vista compatible... just isn't good enough... dang...


It's obviously time for a new computer!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> It's obviously time for a new computer!


Well yah... but this unit is still very solid and does everything I need it to (including HD-MiniDV editing)... I already have 6 computers in the house....

I was planning to get a new one when Vista is release anyway.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well yah... but this unit is still very solid and does everything I need it to (including HD-MiniDV editing)... I already have 6 computers in the house....
> 
> I was planning to get a new one when Vista is release anyway.


6 computers? Man your as bad as me. My guess is all of my machines would fail as I don't anything with an Intel CPU in it.


----------



## davidm59 (Sep 1, 2006)

What about us PC users that have AMD processors?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davidm59 said:


> What about us PC users that have AMD processors?


We don't know yet..


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ran a test on my system that I run Media Center edition.... failed all 4 requirements tests for ViiV compatibility...
> 
> Guess that 4 year old system even though it is 100% Vista compatible... just isn't good enough... dang...


I wouldnt put Vista on anything less then a few months old. Its slow and a huge memory hog. New hardware next year will be no sweat but all my beta testing has me staying with XP until I upgrade my hardware.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> 6 computers? Man your as bad as me. My guess is all of my machines would fail as I don't anything with an Intel CPU in it.


And those are just the ones that are working.. 
Server, Video Editing/Game System, Goof System.
Son's Computer (Living Room), Wife's Laptop, My Laptop

I have two other goof around systems that are older, but they rarely get turned on and will probably dropped off at the next tech-recycle event.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> He also announced a DIRECTV PC receiver that will be available in 2007.


Do you have a link to this? I'm assuming it will be Vista-only, but if D* has a PCI or PCIE card that allows Vista to tune D* AND you can put it in machines after the fact, D* will have a major edge over cable in the HTPC wars. CableLabs appears to be requiring that ONLY machines with cablecard tuners builtin can be sold, i.e., no cablecards after-market.

D* should be all over this -- i'd be a very happy customer, and would blame MSFT anytime the dvr failed!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The card wouldn't be a PCI-E card for sure. PCI bus more then enough to accomodate 40 Mbps from any transponder - but CPU/RAM/etc speed will be critical, escpecially for HD channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brewer4 said:


> I wouldnt put Vista on anything less then a few months old. Its slow and a huge memory hog. New hardware next year will be no sweat but all my beta testing has me staying with XP until I upgrade my hardware.


Actually...
I had Vista Beta-2 on my:
P4-HT 2.4ghz with 1gb of memory. (Prescot Chip)..
It is about 4 years old. Upgraded to an ATI-Radeon video card.

And Vista was CRANKING... runnign extremely well.
However I ran into some compatibility problems with Pinnacle 10.5 an I had to edit a friends wedding video, so I went back to my MCE

Sure... Vista is going to require some horse power.......
Okay.. back to topic... we can talk more about Vista and ViiV early next year...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> The card wouldn't be a PCI-E card for sure. PCI bus more then enough to accomodate 40 Mbps from any transponder - but CPU/RAM/etc speed will be critical, escpecially for HD channels.


Probable the I/O bus is going to be one of the major critical factors.
Today's "average" new PCs probalby have enough RAM and CPU resources to store and playback HD...

It is getting the HD input to the disk fast enough...


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Probable the I/O bus is going to be one of the major critical factors.
> Today's "average" new PCs probalby have enough RAM and CPU resources to store and playback HD...
> 
> It is getting the HD input to the disk fast enough...


for about 9 months now (give or take a little) i've been able to record OTA HD on my 2.8 ghz pentium box using MCE. also obviously NTSC (dual tuners). the encoding is done on the card. i use nvidia 6600 and 7600 cards (i have 4 MCE boxes). i've had issues putting 1080p signals out, but since my sxrd only takes 1080i it doesn't matter. no issues with 1080i.

i've also been able to watch anythign i record on one box around the house on any other box. i can add storage or remove storage at will, and even burn dvds of shows for friends.

of course, i don't get anything that is encrypted, and i rely on OTA for HD. so if d* gave me tuners that worked, i'd be thrilled beyond belief.

oh -- all my boxes cost $800 and under. of course, the tuners and vid cards add up -- i've spent at least $1,200 on those. but i'm an early adopter.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> Intel's CEO just announced that DIRECTV is in finalstage sof certifying HR20 as a VIIV device and that this software will be delivered later this year. It will enable HR20 users with VIIV servers to display photos and steam music from their PCs. He also announced a DIRECTV PC receiver that will be available in 2007. I just heard this live at the Intel Developers conference. More will follow as their are a lot of press here.


Question for all......if I order the new and currently available....HR20 say..today...will my unit have the capability of downloading the new software that will enable the unti to act like a Media Center...or will customers currently have to purchase the newer unit with the Intel VIIV? I don't understand how a simple software download will change my HR20 into a media center ...is the Intel VIIV already installed and the software download will activate it? thanks for any info


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

bachj said:


> Question for all......if I order the new and currently available....HR20 say..today...will my unit have the capability of downloading the new software that will enable the unti to act like a Media Center...or will customers currently have to purchase the newer unit with the Intel VIIV? I don't understand how a simple software download will change my HR20 into a media center ...is the Intel VIIV already installed and the software download will activate it? thanks for any info


There aren't going to be any changes in hardware as the HR20 already has all the hardware necessary built into it. The future software update is all that will be required for this new functionality.

Also please be aware that at this time it appears that all they're planning to add is the ability to stream photos and music from a VIIV enabled computer to the HR20. Video sharing between the HR20 and a computer is certainly possible, but the announcement specifically only says photos and music.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> The card wouldn't be a PCI-E card for sure. PCI bus more then enough to accomodate 40 Mbps from any transponder - but CPU/RAM/etc speed will be critical, escpecially for HD channels.


If you look at the original press release for the "card" (CES 2006) you'll see talk about laptops.....I'm guessing that USB 2 will be the interface type. The OCAR devices that will be providing cable card in Vista MCE will be USB interfaced on both external and internal devices.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> The card wouldn't be a PCI-E card for sure. PCI bus more then enough to accomodate 40 Mbps from any transponder - but CPU/RAM/etc speed will be critical, escpecially for HD channels.


Tuning would doubtless be left to hardware. There's no need taking up several PCIe lanes with material that you're not interested in.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> There aren't going to be any changes in hardware as the HR20 already has all the hardware necessary built into it. The future software update is all that will be required for this new functionality.


I believe that the critical issue here is understanding that the HR20 is not Viiv hardware compliant and doesn't really need to be.

Viiv specifications require Intel processors and an Intel chipsets among other items that an overwhelming percentage of current computers don't have.

Viiv is Intel's version of Microsoft's FUD (Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt).


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> Viiv is Intel's version of Microsoft's FUD (Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt).


Do the "Viiv" specs include some sort of Trusted Computing hardware?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

matto said:


> Do the "Viiv" specs include some sort of Trusted Computing hardware?


Perhaps as a result of features built into the required hardware, but Intel has thus far taken a "not our problem" approach to DRM with respect to Viiv itself.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a joke. I can already stream pictures and music to the TV via the Xbox 360 with picture quality that is great. DTV will never let movie content stream due to a drop in revenue from their pay per view.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, so how many people actually own Intel Viiv-enabled computers ?


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> Ok, so how many people actually own Intel Viiv-enabled computers ?


Not too many, I would wager, since they only started the VIIV platform earlier this year.

This is a way to get more people to buy VIIV computers, and thus Intel processors and chipsets. I'm guessing it is just the first step. There will be more and more VIIV compatible devices and services as the platform gains steam.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> Not too many, I would wager, since they only started the VIIV platform earlier this year.
> 
> This is a way to get more people to buy VIIV computers, and thus Intel processors and chipsets. I'm guessing it is just the first step. There will be more and more VIIV compatible devices and services as the platform gains steam.


I bought a new Dell XPS 400...it has VIIV, I still don't know what to do with it. :hurah:


----------

